# Baby Ruth



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is Baby Ruth's video who was bought from Craigslist and surrendered to AMAR. The people who bought her from Craigslist were told she was 2 years old but she is actually about 11 years old. She just had her dental on Thursday and is now ready for her furever home!!! She is just darling!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzfe78xUcHU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ruth is certainly one cute little Malt!! And she does not appear to be 11 years old and looks absolutely fantastic for her age. Sure hope that she finds her furever home soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is such a sweetheart! A family is going to be VERY blessed to have her in their lives.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

love her!! <3


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

lmillette said:


> This is Baby Ruth's video who was bought from Craigslist and surrendered to AMAR. The people who bought her from Craigslist were told she was 2 years old but she is actually about 11 years old. She just had her dental on Thursday and is now ready for her furever home!!! She is just darling!!!
> 
> Baby Ruth. By Bronwyne Mirkovich. - YouTube


She is gorgeous  I will hope for a beautiful home very soon for her ~ She still has much life to live as you can see by this wonderful video. It is great there are people out there who care so much ~

I never heard of this rescue. Where are they located? Do you know what they sell rescued Maltese for? My son and his wife are thinking of adopting a Maltese sometime in the next year, but they can't pay a whole lot!  Thanks.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very pretty little girl. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just love Baby Ruth! What a special little girl. The senior girls will always hold a very special place in my heart.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Holly'sMom said:


> She is gorgeous  I will hope for a beautiful home very soon for her ~ She still has much life to live as you can see by this wonderful video. It is great there are people out there who care so much ~
> 
> I never heard of this rescue. Where are they located? Do you know what they sell rescued Maltese for? My son and his wife are thinking of adopting a Maltese sometime in the next year, but they can't pay a whole lot!  Thanks.


The rescue is American Maltese Association Rescue. The National Coordinators are out of California but the rescue is a national rescue. Below is the link to their website which lists their adoption fess and information. They are a really great rescue! 

American Maltese Association Rescue

This sweet girl just captures my heart!! I just love her precious face and hope she finds her forever home really soon!!


----------

